# جالكسي تاب



## عروب العتيبي (14 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا عندي جهاز جلكسي تاب للبيع فية جميع البرامج الاجتماعية وغيرها اخر سومة له ب1100الي حاب يسومة يتفضل ومشكورين


----------



## عروب العتيبي (14 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

سبحان الله


----------



## عروب العتيبي (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

لاإله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## tjarksa (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

وش نواعه ياعروب ؟ 

ياليت تكتب مواصفاته ؟


----------



## عروب العتيبي (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

جلكسي تاب ابيض الطراز p1000
شاشة عالية بقياس 7 انش
يعمل ع الشريحة وايضا ع الوايف 
معاه كل اغراضة موناقصة اي شي انا اخذتة بدون شريحة


----------



## tjarksa (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

طيب هل عليه ضمان ؟؟ 

وكيف نظافه الجهاز هل فيه حكوك ؟؟


----------



## عروب العتيبي (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

ايوى معاه ضمان والجهاز نظيف مافية شي مركبة للشاشة حماية وكفر


----------



## tjarksa (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

طيب اخوي تبيع بـ 1000 ريال ارسلك واحد في المجمعه الخميس هذا ياخذه منك 

ترى سعره الان 1490 في جرير


----------



## عروب العتيبي (16 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

لاوالله ياخوي السعر مايناسب الله يرزقك


----------



## tjarksa (17 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

وياك يارب ....


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 أبريل 2012)

*رد: جالكسي تاب*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

